# ★ Beirut Streetlife



## þopsï (Apr 22, 2007)

Beirut- Capital of Lebanon​










By Charlotte Gonzalez


















By sietskeinbeirut


----------



## alekssa1 (Jan 29, 2009)

Interesting. Keep posting


----------



## þopsï (Apr 22, 2007)




----------



## þopsï (Apr 22, 2007)




----------



## Beiruti (Apr 18, 2006)

Courtesy of Luciana.Luciana









Courtesy of BloggingBeirut




























_Courtesy of Ahmad Itani_


















(AFP/Ramzi Haidar)


















Courtey of tangolima


----------



## Beiruti (Apr 18, 2006)

Courtesy of bloggingbeirut:


----------



## Beiruti (Apr 18, 2006)

Courtesy of myself:


----------



## Beiruti (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## Beiruti (Apr 18, 2006)

Beirut Marathon:
























Courtesy of yalibnan.com


----------



## Beiruti (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Please, give us more pics!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

So vibrant...

Wonderful people.


----------



## geoff189d (Jun 4, 2005)

Wonderful pics. I shall never forget my one day visit to the city in 1968. I was on a cruise and it was the highlight of the voyage. We took a trip to Baalbeck as well.


----------



## þopsï (Apr 22, 2007)

Thank you guys!

By jazairhm




























By sietskeinbeiroet


----------



## þopsï (Apr 22, 2007)

flashmob


----------



## Hassoun (May 10, 2006)

BEIRUT IS HOT and so cute !!!! miss it so much,actually words can't describe how much i miss it


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

hmmmm interesting (mni7a)! :lol: 
:cheers:


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Beirut!:master:
I like so much this city,more pics,ever more pics!:banana:


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

þopsï said:


> flashmob


What was that?


----------



## Beiruti (Apr 18, 2006)

Courtesy of yalibnan.com


----------



## Beiruti (Apr 18, 2006)

courtesy of Luciana


----------



## Beiruti (Apr 18, 2006)

Brazilian dancers from Rio De Janeiro's Carnival dance the Samba in front of al-Amin mosque during a parade with a theme "coffee from Brazil" in downtown Beirut September 23,2009.
REUTERS/Jamal Saidi


----------



## Beiruti (Apr 18, 2006)

Courtesy of lebanese-forces.com:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos of Beirut, thanks for sharing


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Beiruti said:


> Brazilian dancers from Rio De Janeiro's Carnival dance the Samba in front of al-Amin mosque during a parade with a theme "coffee from Brazil" in downtown Beirut September 23,2009.
> REUTERS/Jamal Saidi


Carnival?!:nuts::lol:


----------



## noonghandi (Jul 2, 2008)

Lebanon looks as great as it always has.


----------



## Beiruti (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## Beiruti (Apr 18, 2006)

World Cup 2006 Parade:


----------



## Beiruti (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## Beiruti (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## Beiruti (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## Beiruti (Apr 18, 2006)

Courtesy of Luciana:


----------



## Beiruti (Apr 18, 2006)

Courtesy of Julieharbin:


----------



## Beiruti (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## Beiruti (Apr 18, 2006)

Rekarte said:


> What was that?


 
I think it was a flashmob


----------



## Beiruti (Apr 18, 2006)

^^ Here are more flashmobbers:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

Some of those pictures of Achrafiyeh (if I'm not mistaken) remind me of Hollywood (i.e., Kodak Theatre). It looks like a fun and vibrant city. Pretty amazing that the two best cities in the Middle East are less than 200km away from each other (Beirut and Tel Aviv). :cheers2:


----------



## þopsï (Apr 22, 2007)

^^ Not to mention how similar they look!

@ Rekarte: It was a parade sponsored by a local coffee brand, they brought some Rio de Janeiro Carnival dancers  

More pics


----------



## Ramazzotti (Apr 23, 2006)

wow nice thread, thanks


----------



## þopsï (Apr 22, 2007)




----------



## þopsï (Apr 22, 2007)




----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

I do said:


> She's hot!
> Man, I wish I could travel to Beirut.


Indeed!:cheers:



þopsï said:


> Beirut Marathon


Cool!


----------



## VubStudent (Jan 25, 2010)

Is there allready a gay life in Beiroet ?
Or is still to early for that ?


----------



## Beiruti (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## Beiruti (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## Beiruti (Apr 18, 2006)

Courtesy of Charlotte Gonzalez 










Courtesy of Ubermensch Doppelganger 










Courtesy of Luciana.Luciana


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

Love the way the people of lebanon enjoy themselves. Nice pictorial trip around the city of beirut.


----------



## Hassoun (May 10, 2006)

Courtesy of mpbaron


----------



## kingsway (Dec 15, 2009)

beautiful city beautiful people!!!


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Well done this thread is very amusing.


----------



## GIM (Oct 31, 2007)

The people of Beirut are hot and gorgeous like the brazilian Capoeira in this photo:


----------



## þopsï (Apr 22, 2007)

By Samer N










By Michael N.


----------



## þopsï (Apr 22, 2007)




----------



## þopsï (Apr 22, 2007)




----------



## Ramy H (May 14, 2009)

That moustache can't be real can it.... how much wax/gel did he use to keep it up haha


----------



## Ramy H (May 14, 2009)

Hassoun said:


> Courtesy of mpbaron


2nd girl from the left is a good friend of mine! weird that mpbaron has a photo of her and her friends... hahahha.. i wonder if i know him


----------



## þopsï (Apr 22, 2007)

VubStudent said:


> Is there allready a gay life in Beiroet ?
> Or is still to early for that ?


Lebanon's LGBT Community




Ramy H said:


> That moustache can't be real can it.... how much wax/gel did he use to keep it up haha


He entered the Guinness Book for this 5 ft moustache !


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice street and people photos of Beirut, once again :cheers:


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

þopsï said:


> He entered the Guinness Book for this 5 ft moustache !


Omg he's turkish


----------



## þopsï (Apr 22, 2007)

^^ yea he was having a world tour. I wonder how can he possibly sleep or even move with that thing!










By Bloggingbeirut


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

great looking city! the ppl look amazingly beautiful and some guys are really hot!


----------



## Yedid (Mar 3, 2010)

Deanb said:


> great looking city! the ppl look amazingly beautiful and some guys are really hot!


the women are really hot too!


----------



## Yedid (Mar 3, 2010)

þopsï said:


>


Lesbians? (esp., the one on the left)


----------



## þopsï (Apr 22, 2007)

^^ lol your gaydar works too?!
I was wondering about that ..their T-shirts have the_ Feminist Mouvement _ logo, they can be but the person on the left looks more like a feminine gay guy than a lesbian.. hmm and I'm sure the middle one is a guy.


----------



## VubStudent (Jan 25, 2010)

Deanb said:


> great looking city! the ppl look amazingly beautiful and some guys are really hot!


That bald guy is indeed hot !


----------



## þopsï (Apr 22, 2007)

Luciana.Luciana


----------



## Gzdvtz (Oct 25, 2009)

þopsï said:


> Luciana.Luciana


Gays? Guy with monkey checking the other guys package.


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

^^ :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Very nice pics at night. Regards.*


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Great images!
never stop keep posting!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing new photos of Beirut


----------



## þopsï (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks guys!




























By shezsheinbeirutandeverywhere


----------



## MASRI (Feb 14, 2010)

Beautiful city. 

Lebanon has always been on my list of countries to visit. It stuns me how fast this country recovers from all its wars and destructions, and rises back to its original form.


----------



## Juancho D (Feb 2, 2006)

so cool... Beirut looks very cosmopolitan in these pictures. We want more


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

MASRI said:


> Beautiful city.
> 
> Lebanon has always been *on my list of countries to visit*. It stuns me how fast this country recovers from all its wars and destructions, and rises back to its original form.


in my list for to life:cheers:
i love Lebannon and Beirut,fascinant people!


----------



## et? (Jul 20, 2009)

beirut is amazing with all that culture and cosmopolitan life, it is just wow


----------



## þopsï (Apr 22, 2007)

Farmer's market


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Excellent photos!


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

courtesy of Christian


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

i just have to say Beirut keeps looking better and better!


----------



## Doukan (Apr 12, 2007)

Deanb said:


> i just have to say Beirut keeps looking better and better!


only if israel stops bombing it..


----------



## þopsï (Apr 22, 2007)

DU999 said:


> Why don't you have civil marriages? Is this because of the different religions and the confessionalism system.


Yes. Personal status laws are governed by each religious community so their marriages must be performed by a religious authority...But the State recognizes a civil marriage performed outside the country (usually tons go to Cyprus to wed)


----------



## þopsï (Apr 22, 2007)

By shezsheinbeirutandeverywhere










By Shawnanelles


----------



## M-120 (Sep 26, 2009)

Doukan said:


> only if israel stops bombing it..


Only if lebanon stop launching missiles against Israel and destory lebanon's terrorism organisation hizbullah and stop supporting terrorism. 

so next time dont bring politics into thread or youll just make this thread locked cause of your jealousy and hatred against the amazing country in the world and holy land, Israel.


----------



## alangm13 (Dec 24, 2009)

well said M120!...


----------



## Black.Angel (Aug 8, 2009)

M-120 said:


> Only if lebanon stop launching missiles against Israel and destory lebanon's terrorism organisation hizbullah and stop supporting terrorism.
> 
> so next time dont bring politics into thread or youll just make this thread locked cause of your jealousy and hatred against the amazing country in the world and holy land, Israel.


Im sure you are still young or dont know much about politics. You have no idea what you are talking about. Bravo!
So please, *No* more politics.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Plese,now pics of the nightlife!:banana:


----------



## SnowMan (Dec 2, 2003)

>


Where is Turkish cafe..??


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Doukan said:


> only if israel stops bombing it..


if Hezbollah continues its actions, Israel will continue defending itself...


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

I understand that an Israeli must never say a good thing about Beirut, as many Lebanese would immediately start attacking him for the good things he said... hno:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

About night life of Beirut, i also would like to see some photos here (of night life)


----------



## þopsï (Apr 22, 2007)

Shhhhh no politics please!



christos-greece said:


> About night life of Beirut, i also would like to see some photos here (of night life)


As in clubs, parties and such?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

þopsï said:


> As in clubs, parties and such?


Yes, like that


----------



## þopsï (Apr 22, 2007)

^^There is a thread for that already http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=828298

Some random photos


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

^^
Uia,too hot!:happy:

more pícs of the nightlife!


----------



## Sam mee (Feb 9, 2009)

Deanb said:


> I understand that an Israeli must never say a good thing about Beirut, as many Lebanese would immediately start attacking him for the good things he said... hno:


We (well most of us) welcome comments from anyone, anywhere. This is not a political forum and I dont understand why others cannot restrain themselves! 

You have always made nice comments of Beirut, please continue!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## M-120 (Sep 26, 2009)

Deanb said:


> I understand that an Israeli must never say a good thing about Beirut, as many Lebanese would immediately start attacking him for the good things he said... hno:



+1
I agree with you. You know what most of them are like. hno: but yeh there are quiet few Lebaneses are nice. But still.
Most of them (especially muslim) just dont like Jews, no matter what, thats all and you know that.

Anyway, not bad thread.

Cheers.


----------



## Black.Angel (Aug 8, 2009)

M-120, what, are blind? 
*No more politics!*
(fyi: your info are so wrong) 
Thats why we should all keep our opinions to ourselves!
Again, its not a political thread.. If anyone will post something about politics again, expect yourself reported!


----------



## Sam mee (Feb 9, 2009)

M-120 said:


> +1
> I agree with you. You know what most of them are like. hno: but yeh there are quiet few Lebaneses are nice. But still.
> Most of them just dont like Jews, no matter what, thats all and you know that.
> 
> ...


Cmon man I just made a comment about how politics should be left out of this forum and how most of us accept comments from anyone from anywhere. (I mentioned that DeanB has consistently made nice remarks about Beirut). Dont add fuel to the fire!


----------



## SnowMan (Dec 2, 2003)

Deanb said:


> if Hezbollah continues its actions, Israel will continue defending itself...


If Israel continues its actions against Palestine, Palestinians also have to defend themself too and bomb to Israel...


----------



## Abdallah K. (Jan 30, 2009)

Stop the Politics, you guys are like little kids we already told you to stop discussing politics like 4 times in last page


----------



## Hassoun (May 10, 2006)

Courtesy of ESTELLE PERDU 




















Courtesy of Mitcka


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Abdallah K. said:


> Stop the Politics, you guys are like little kids we already told you to stop discussing politics like 4 times in last page


hezbollah & palestine should have nothing 2 do in common... the palestinians know what they should do if they REALLY want peace...

now no more politics indeed... beirut is a great city


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

One doesn't need to know anything about politics to know that Beirut is a beautiful city. No more politics! Lol


----------



## Persi (Jan 1, 2010)

Beirut is very similar to Tel Aviv


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

^^
but is more very beautifull!

:jk:


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

Rekarte said:


> ^^
> but is more very beautifull!
> 
> :jk:


No, you are right. In some ways it's more beautiful. But each city has its own charms. Tel Aviv's beauty, in my opinion, is in the people and the spirit of the people, who are very friendly and carefree. I have met a few Lebanese people who have visited Tel Aviv and they feel the same way. They prefer the people and the general ambiance in Tel Aviv, but they feel that Beirut is more aesthetically beautiful in some ways. I think Lebanese have more of an appreciation for aesthetic beauty than Israelis.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

^^
That's cool
the Israelis do not hate the Lebanese?:S


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

Rekarte said:


> ^^
> That's cool
> the Israelis do not hate the Lebanese?:S


Nope. At least most of us don't. We hate Hizbullah; not every Lebanese person.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

^^
Okkay:


----------



## Hassoun (May 10, 2006)

Courtesy of mohamedn


----------



## cezarsab (Mar 20, 2007)

Keep going neighbours, you rock!
i became an addict to this thread!! nice work and amazing photos!


----------



## þopsï (Apr 22, 2007)

^^Thanks!

By Deck Accessory


















The Souks


----------



## the spliff fairy (Oct 21, 2002)

I severely need to visit Beirut


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos! I wonder how much a plane ticket would cost from Columbus!!! I clearly need to visit soon!


----------



## nature's message (Jun 17, 2009)

Makes me wanna go to Beirut.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

this mosque of Beirut,is one most beuatifull in the world,i like your architecture,is so "clean"


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Seems like a very dynamic city :cheers2:


----------



## Poulos (Mar 29, 2010)

Interesting city.


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

courtesy of only


----------



## þopsï (Apr 22, 2007)

By P donovan


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

amazing city..so pity its unreachable for me


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

i feel the same...


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

me too...


----------



## Hassoun (May 10, 2006)

^^ Beirut is getting better and better by time,maybe it's better to wait for a while for you guys


----------



## þopsï (Apr 22, 2007)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

þopsï said:


>


Lol at these guys. They seem so out of place.


----------



## Aan (Nov 5, 2007)

þopsï said:


>


ehm, is english official language in lebanon or widely spoken?


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

þopsï said:


>


Aww..she looks like she's trying to spice up her sex life :lol: 

Sorry I couldn't resist on this one!


----------



## Beiruti (Apr 18, 2006)

^^ Arabic and French are official, but English is also spoken by the vast majority.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Deanb said:


> i feel the same...


lets make a demonstration for train Tel Aviv-Beirut


----------



## Hassoun (May 10, 2006)

These Hamra Street photos are Epic !!! Thanx for sharing,þopsï 

Courtesy of Moh'd yousef


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

Hassoun said:


> These Hamra Street photos are Epic !!! Thanx for sharing,þopsï
> 
> Courtesy of Moh'd yousef


Such a cute dog! It's nice that people have dogs as pets in Lebanon. I didn't think that people kept dogs in any other country in the M.E. other than Israel.


----------



## Ramy H (May 14, 2009)

Amazing photos!



> Such a cute dog! It's nice that people have dogs as pets in Lebanon. I didn't think that people kept dogs in any other country in the M.E. other than Israel.


That is such a weird thing to think.. lol..But many people have dogs in Beirut. Almost everyone has a pet dog in the mountains, that and pet canaries


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

Ramy H said:


> Amazing photos!
> 
> 
> That is such a weird thing to think.. lol..But many people have dogs in Beirut. Almost everyone has a pet dog in the mountains, that and pet canaries


I wasn't surprised that there are dogs in Lebanon (because my Lebanese ex-gf is/was a big dog lover and she used to have one when she lived in Lebanon), but I know that in Arab/Muslim culture, dogs are considered to be "bad".


----------



## Ramy H (May 14, 2009)

^^Ah got it... well I guess its not the case. They aren't considered bad creatures... Muslims have dogs. But those that are "superstitious?" I guess you can say, believe that keeping a dog indoors scares angels away from your house - however this is seen across all the people of Lebanon, not just Muslims. 
But I get what you mean, I find a lot of people from other middle eastern countries label dogs as haram.. never understood why lol


----------



## Ramy H (May 14, 2009)

couresty of exoleb crepaway is one of my favorite desert places...










courtesy of lebtourguide










courtesy of bryan denton


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

courtesy of pdonovan









courtesy of ivy


----------



## þopsï (Apr 22, 2007)

By Butterhotshoes and bloggingbeirut


----------



## þopsï (Apr 22, 2007)

By Arma


----------



## Hassoun (May 10, 2006)

Courtesy of Sietske


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those recent photos are very nice  but the one i like most is this:


>


----------



## þopsï (Apr 22, 2007)

by iSoura


----------



## MikVelo (Apr 19, 2008)

very nice photos, 

Regards from Mexico


----------



## cezarsab (Mar 20, 2007)

بالفعل راجعة تتعمر لبنان!, شدو الهمة, و اذا بدكن اي مساعدة نحنا جاهزين!...
Go Lebanon!


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad (Oct 4, 2008)

Nice pics.....:applause:


----------



## þopsï (Apr 22, 2007)

Thanks guys!



cezarsab said:


> و اذا بدكن اي مساعدة نحنا جاهزين...


lol..كفّيتو ووفيتو :tongue2:


----------



## þopsï (Apr 22, 2007)

By iSoura


----------



## Hassoun (May 10, 2006)

þopsï said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> 
> lol..كفّيتو ووفيتو :tongue2:


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cezarsab (Mar 20, 2007)

^^^ LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL :lol:
مساعدة من نوع تاني مو من النوع القديم!! :cheers:


----------



## þopsï (Apr 22, 2007)

cezarsab said:


> ^^^ LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL :lol:
> مساعدة من نوع تاني مو من النوع القديم!! :cheers:


.أذا هيك موو مشكلة


----------



## þopsï (Apr 22, 2007)

By iSoura



























By Arma


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, great photos of Beirut once again


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos as usual!


----------



## Ramy H (May 14, 2009)

Courtesy of AliAlloush










Courtesy of discover lebanon


----------



## Ramy H (May 14, 2009)

Courtesy of rrodrickbeiler


----------



## þopsï (Apr 22, 2007)

^^Yea the Lebanese community in Brazil is around 6 million.. you should come for a visit soon!


----------



## þopsï (Apr 22, 2007)

Arma










nouraj










mozoom










mikemuch1





































Shezshe


----------



## Hassoun (May 10, 2006)

Courtesy of philiploos


----------



## þopsï (Apr 22, 2007)




----------



## henry hill (Feb 12, 2008)

Absolument magnifique photo! Je salue et félicite! :cheers: 

Very nice and interesting thread. I really like photos like that (streetlife).

:cheers:


----------



## þopsï (Apr 22, 2007)

^^merci pour vos commentaires!

By e3daam









By Kphotos


----------



## Ramy H (May 14, 2009)

> On May 25th, the Garden show opened its colorful doors to visitors and nature lovers at the Beirut Hippodrome showcasing garden designs, new plants and techniques under the theme of roses.
> 
> The show is an opportunity to learn how to decorate and flourish your own garden getting opinions and techniques directly from professionals in the field.
> The mixture of colors, beautiful roses decorations, and the greenery that filled the hearts of the visitors made the garden show opening a true delight.
> ...


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

very nice portraits


----------



## Ramy H (May 14, 2009)




----------



## þopsï (Apr 22, 2007)

Fotoglif


----------



## þopsï (Apr 22, 2007)

Fotoglif


----------



## steve5 (Dec 17, 2007)

þopsï said:


> By Arma


:uh: Nine sweet cats! I love cats, with 2 and 4 legs. :lol:


----------



## Yedid (Mar 3, 2010)

Bopsi, stop posting all these pictures of pretty Lebanese girls. You're making us foreign guys jealous.  :cheers:

Lovely city! (Thanks for sharing your city with the rest of us)


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice photos of Beirut once again


----------



## cezarsab (Mar 20, 2007)

þopsï said:


> Fotoglif


شو الكتاب اللي اختارتو بعدين؟


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Amazing photos!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

And we need more photos please


----------



## þopsï (Apr 22, 2007)

Fotoglif


----------



## þopsï (Apr 22, 2007)

World cup fever


----------



## louklak NI (Dec 29, 2009)

Beirut is simply an Awesome looking city!


----------



## stevensp (May 7, 2010)

stunning pictures

is it just me, or has this city wonderful coulours?????


----------



## Ramy H (May 14, 2009)

It does have a very vibrant colour scheme to it! You should check out the BEIRUT thread (in my signature) to see even more architectural/urban images of Beirut


----------



## þopsï (Apr 22, 2007)

by lamahl










Shezshe









by phantomas



















by leeiah


----------



## þopsï (Apr 22, 2007)

worldcup fever


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Very nice, interesting photos/views of Beirut's city-life


----------



## Ramy H (May 14, 2009)

> La Fete de la Musique, an annual global celebration of music, arts, and life in the vibrant urban cities of the mainly Francophone countries. 110 cities in the world participate in this free-of-charge extravaganza of arts and musical performances.
> 
> Beirut’s version of the Fete de la Musique has become a landmark event that showcases the best of Lebanese underground artists in the city’s central district and neighboring areas such as Hamra.
> 
> ...


----------



## Beiruti (Apr 18, 2006)




----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

What an amazing city! And the women aren't bad either.  :cheers:


----------



## Hassoun (May 10, 2006)

Courtesy of Mark Jutton


----------



## Persi (Jan 1, 2010)

Very interesting city and country.kay:


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad (Oct 4, 2008)

very nice.....:applause:


----------



## Kalamai (Feb 14, 2009)

þopsï said:


>


This corner looks very european.
Are there many places like this in Beirut?


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

^^

It seems like it's just the downtown area ("Soldiere") that is like this.


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

^^ You shouldn't assume if you haven't been there

@Kalami theres quarters like that all over Beirut - Verdun, Sodeco, Archrafieh, Saifi Village, a couple in Clemenceau and of course the famous downtown


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

courtesy of gringoire









courtesy of valentino


----------



## Beiruti (Apr 18, 2006)

^^ LOL @ all the guys checking her out in the second pic.


----------



## Ramy H (May 14, 2009)

Courtesy of Lebanese forumer Leb.Fr


----------



## Hassoun (May 10, 2006)

Courtesy of talkspaceships


----------



## חבר1.0 (Jan 19, 2010)

Nadini said:


> ^^ You shouldn't assume if you haven't been there
> 
> @Kalami theres quarters like that all over Beirut - Verdun, Sodeco, Archrafieh, Saifi Village, a couple in Clemenceau and of course the famous downtown


This is also something I've heard from a friend of mine who has been there.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great updates! I think this is one of the best threads around!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice -really- those new photos are :cheers:


----------



## Rabih (Feb 2, 2008)

_Courtesy of Farouk H_


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Really good, nice for once again


----------



## Planet Earth (Jun 29, 2010)

Wow, what a nice thread. I want more pictures please!


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Abu 3Leish said:


> ^^ reverse that so it begins to make sense.
> Great updates Popsi  that was a good concert !


it made sense the first time I wrote it 

u guys have a beautiful city


----------



## þopsï (Apr 22, 2007)

Rabih said:


> _Courtesy of Farouk H_


wtf? :nuts:


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great updates!


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

just beautiful.


----------



## Alkareem (Jul 20, 2010)

This is my first post!
Great photos of a wonderful city.


----------



## þopsï (Apr 22, 2007)

by Pieter Stockmans 









by Thepentatonic










--


----------



## þopsï (Apr 22, 2007)

By Pieter Stockmans









---










by Ash1047


----------



## Abu 3Leish (Dec 16, 2007)

^^ great updates popsi !


----------



## BTTO (Apr 20, 2005)

hands down.. the best city in all the arab world!


----------



## omaro2266 (Jul 12, 2009)

nice city, i hope i will visited very soon


----------



## Hassoun (May 10, 2006)

REUTERS PICTURES


----------



## Ramy H (May 14, 2009)




----------



## henry hill (Feb 12, 2008)

>


Amazing Beirut... :drool: 

:cheers:


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

BTTO said:


> hands down.. the best city in all the arab world!


definitely is the most good-looking one!


----------



## þopsï (Apr 22, 2007)

By Stavro


----------



## Ramy H (May 14, 2009)

the stavro dude has cool pics (first one is so cute)! I never understood the second pic, Ive seen it happen so many times where its like a group of people.. how do they know who is in the pic?
Confuses me lol


----------



## Ramy H (May 14, 2009)

All Lebanese know that we are basically bombarded by street ads NON-STOP! They are basically about anything and anyone (and any size it seems)...point of the company is just to get there name stated at least 20 times across cities lol. 

Here is a select few I am sharing from the talented photographer at Beirut Drive By Shooting (Check out his blog for more: http://beirutdriveby.blogspot.com/) 

















































Exotica is a flower arrangement company..not what you were thinkinghaha

















Courtesy of lebanese forumer, Elie Plus


----------



## I do (Feb 5, 2009)

Ramy H said:


> Courtesy of lebanese forumer, Elie Plus



The ****?!


----------



## þopsï (Apr 22, 2007)

By Nasri Atallah














































By Pierre-Noel


----------



## Ramy H (May 14, 2009)

^^Love those new pics popsi!

Courtesy of ginger beirut


----------



## Ramy H (May 14, 2009)

--


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

nice pictures!


----------



## DShenise (Apr 30, 2007)

Aww, how sweet you have chubby bridesmaids in Lebanon too. I thought it was just an American thing.


----------



## þopsï (Apr 22, 2007)

This photo was taken in the late 50's. I love it so much I decided to share


----------



## Ramy H (May 14, 2009)

A fashion show taking place in Downtown Beirut, on Martyr's Square. Lebanese fashion designer Tony Yacoub reveals his latest designs...




























This guy, AbdelRahman, won Mr Lebanon this year.


----------



## Elie plus (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## þopsï (Apr 22, 2007)

A little bit out of Beirut


----------



## MARTYR (May 24, 2008)

haha nice pics  where were they taken ?


----------



## þopsï (Apr 22, 2007)

Fakra


----------



## Ramy H (May 14, 2009)

Thanks to marc.libano for these finds

Courtesy of Buen Viajero


----------



## Ramy H (May 14, 2009)

Courtesy of lebanese forumer Abdallah.K


----------



## Ramy H (May 14, 2009)

Getty Images

Tony Yacoub fashion show in downtown:









Sit-in following rumours that Lebanon's most famous Diva (Fairouz) is to be banned from singing songs written by the late Rahbani brothers (due to financial reasons:|):


----------



## Kameel02 (Dec 14, 2006)

þopsï said:


> This photo was taken in the late 50's. I love it so much I decided to share





Ramy H said:


> Getty Images
> 
> Tony Yacoub fashion show in downtown:


Tres Chic ces photos.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really great, very nice photos of Beirut streetlife guys


----------



## WhiteMagick (May 28, 2006)

Ramy H said:


>


This made me giggle.


----------



## þopsï (Apr 22, 2007)

We unconciously associate Cyprus with civil marriage, there are tons of ads like that.


----------



## Hassoun (May 10, 2006)

Courtesy of Sietske


----------



## Ramy H (May 14, 2009)

Beirut Marathon pics!


----------



## Ramy H (May 14, 2009)

That is our primer minister center front:


----------



## þopsï (Apr 22, 2007)

more
_A participant runs past a billboard of Iranian President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad, which was erected during his official trip to Lebanon last month, as they compete in the 8th annual national marathon in Beirut on November 7, 2010._










_Lebanese woman runner wearing a wedding dress stands next the Lebanese Prime Minister Saad Hariri._










_Iraqi refugees in Lebanon take part in the 8th annual national marathon in Beirut on November 7, 2010_










_Greenpeace activists hold fishing rods from which garbage is dangling in a campaign to show that Lebanon's Mediterranean cost is polluted and dirty, as they participate at the 10 kilometers Fun Run of Beirut Marathon_


----------



## Ramy H (May 14, 2009)

Courtesy of Thomas Cook Egypt










Courtesy of Margaux_B










Courtesy of Lindsay_NYC


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really very nice photos from Beirut's marathon


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

COOL!


----------



## Ramy H (May 14, 2009)

Courtesy of Hanibaael









Courtesy of tallz









Courtesy of 85mm- Thomas Leuthard


----------



## Ramy H (May 14, 2009)

courtesy of gabrieljacob










courtesy of Ninz of the Wild









Courtesy of mikeybramich









Courtesy of irkindip



























Courtesy of Alex Curpas


----------



## Ramy H (May 14, 2009)

Beirut Celebrates 2010


----------



## Ramy H (May 14, 2009)




----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

^^ Great photos! Looks like a good time!


----------



## Ramy H (May 14, 2009)

Courtesy of Hibr

Around AUB campus



























Courtesy of chivgin


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

The best, great photos so far of Beirut; well done Ramy :cheers:


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

fabulous!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Christmas photos especially


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

wow, nice christmas show.


----------



## thyagoth (Oct 30, 2010)

wow! cool pictures of Beirut and Lebanon! Incredible! Here in my city, have a big community of lebaneses... nice people!


----------



## Ramy H (May 14, 2009)

Hamra district.. my favorite spot in Beirut


----------



## Ramy H (May 14, 2009)




----------



## Ramy H (May 14, 2009)

Continued from previous page










courtesy of petros.phokaides










courtesy of Timos L.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those night views from the city are amazing


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Beirut is cute in Christmas
btw Beirut looks so clean!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Beirut in Christmas is beautiful :cheers:


----------



## nidz (Dec 26, 2009)

Great pics of Beirut in Xmas. Beautiful.


----------



## Ramy H (May 14, 2009)

courtesy of SOLIDERE


----------



## Ramy H (May 14, 2009)

courtesy of lacking


----------



## dimitrizacarii (Dec 27, 2010)

^^Beautiful pics from Beirut:cheers:


----------



## Hassoun (May 10, 2006)

Courtesy of Snapdragon in Lebanon


----------



## Ramy H (May 14, 2009)

courtesy of AP photos










Some more photos from Hassoun's above.



> UFA Assurances has turned Downtown Martyrs’ Square into an art hub this season. The first of its kind event and artistic initiative, the 3D projection mapping on the walls of the UFA building is a head turner. The event also features special commissioned showpieces as well as a competition of 15 of the best animators in Lebanon.
> 
> Made possible thanks to the inspirational support and generosity of UFA Assurances, the UFA 3D Mapping Event is an urban art experience, a first of its kind in Lebanon and the Middle East! 3D mapping is a new form of urban art popping up in cities throughout the world. This art of creating video displays make buildings come alive in light, color and motion.
> 
> Urban Facade Animation is a non-profit urban art experience that aims to celebrate the history of Lebanon, celebrate Martyrs’ Square and most of all celebrate the creative talent of Lebanese artists, designers and animators.


----------



## henry hill (Feb 12, 2008)

^^ It looks amazing. I love these shows. :applause:


----------



## dimitrizacarii (Dec 27, 2010)

Wow , Beirut is really amazing! :cheers:

Keep posting :banana:


----------



## Hassoun (May 10, 2006)

Courtesy of CnKTmY


----------



## Ramy H (May 14, 2009)

courtesy of KevinScott.Org


----------



## Hassoun (May 10, 2006)

AP PHOTO

NYE's celebrations

















Getty Images 


























Reuters Pictures


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

beautiful!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing and very nice photos from Beirut as well :cheers:


----------



## flyinfishjoe (Mar 20, 2010)

Wow amazing to see such a dynamic and vibrant city like this. I have to visit someday.


----------



## Ramy H (May 14, 2009)

courtesy of Burak Ispartali










courtesy of gokoyuncu




























courtesy of Zouhair Ghazzal



















courtesy of petros.phokaides










courtesy of mission75










courtesy of Bundeswehr-Fotos


----------



## Ramy H (May 14, 2009)

courtesy of mojotrotters










courtesy of zouhair ghazzal



















courtesy of johnklewer










lol this pic looks so serious and its just of a mcdonalds employee


















courtesy of hungry eyes


----------



## yabbes (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks for the amazing pictures. Lebanon is such a pearl <3 I have some Lebanese friends who live abroad. I must visit Lebanon once : ))


----------



## issamx5 (Dec 16, 2011)

great !!!!


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

great city


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the great updates on Beirut...:cheers2:


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

love the vibrancy of this city.


----------



## Ramy H (May 14, 2009)

Courtesy of UK in Lebanon

Great Britain Embassy Week in Lebanon










passerby's waiting to taste some british cuisine


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

awesome thread, great pics,keep it up guys.


----------



## MARTYR (May 24, 2008)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beirut - The city of contrasts [Explored] by Issa Fakhro, on Flickr


Beirut by Elsadawie, on Flickr


The waterfront in downtown Beirut by kenyon7_aida, on Flickr


Asston by Scuderia Phoenicia, on Flickr


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

. von Debraj auf Flickr


. von Debraj auf Flickr


. von Debraj auf Flickr


. von Debraj auf Flickr


. von Debraj auf Flickr


. von Debraj auf Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice new images from Beirut Streetlife...kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Indeed 


DSC_7268 by Ruexariq, on Flickr


DSC_7168 by Ruexariq, on Flickr


DSC_7163 by Ruexariq, on Flickr


DSC_7171 by Ruexariq, on Flickr


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Linguine said:


> nice new images from Beirut Streetlife...kay:


I like them, too Beirut has an amazing streetlife.


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

. von Debraj auf Flickr


. von Debraj auf Flickr


----------



## punisher11 (Jun 1, 2009)

amazing city


----------



## MARTYR (May 24, 2008)




----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the nice updates...


----------



## MARTYR (May 24, 2008)




----------



## Darkthekiller (Mar 11, 2009)

Pictures by me :


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Please edit these photos with their credits.


----------



## Darkthekiller (Mar 11, 2009)

Pictures by me


----------



## Hassoun (May 10, 2006)

Beirut Street Festival_TonyCliftonCircus_Beyrouth-54 by Alexis Nys, on Flickr


Beirut Street Festival_1Watt_Beyrouth-43 by Alexis Nys, on Flickr


Beirut Street Festival_1Watt_Beyrouth-15 by Alexis Nys, on Flickr


Beirut Street Festival_1Watt_Beyrouth-52 by Alexis Nys, on Flickr


P1160018 by taigatrommelchen, on Flickr


Lebanon-88 by Paul Walley, on Flickr


----------



## MARTYR (May 24, 2008)




----------



## MARTYR (May 24, 2008)




----------



## MARTYR (May 24, 2008)

source: https://www.facebook.com/HamraStreet


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice photos but we should credit them as well, especially flickr ones: by using the BBcodes.


----------

